# Special Artist’s Desk (For Mrs Bear Jr)



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2021)

*Special Artist’s Desk (For Mrs Bear Jr)*​


You guys saw that Big Fold-out Storage cabinet Bear Jr made for his Wife, “Bethany”, so as soon as I saw this I thought, “I gotta show you guys this too.
It’s made of Natural Maple, with a lot of Burl included, and it’s just Beautiful.

The desk is motorized to go up & down on the 2 leg-posts, with controls (under the right side) for UP and DOWN, with 3 pre-set stopping points.

You can set it to stop at:
Position #1———for sitting on a chair to paint.
Position #2———for sitting on a Stool to paint.
Position #3———for Standing to paint.

Then as you will see below, you can slide the two sections of the Top apart.
Then the Easel rack folds out to a position in front of the Desk, at a comfortable painting position for Bethany.


About Bethany:
She has been making all kinds of Fancy Birthday Cakes for years. I had posted a few of them, but I always felt sorry for her, because having Diabetes #1 means she can’t eat her Masterpieces or any of the trimmings.

Then about 2 years ago she started Oil Painting, and I couldn’t believe how fast she learned & progressed. She watched some YouTube Videos, and next thing I knew she was painting. She knew I used to Oil Paint Scenery, so she was emailing pictures to me & asking for my Opinion. For awhile I would make a suggestion or two, and most of the time she said she had thought the same thing. So she would tweak the next one, and I couldn’t believe it——She blew right by me in her painting ability.  
So a couple weeks ago, she moved to Painting Pets, and the few she has done are excellent. She did a couple friends’ dogs, her Labrador Retriever, and Our Cat “Smokey”.  Bear Jr made a frame & framed Smokey, and he is hanging on our Living Room Wall.

Last I heard they were discussing her putting some of her painting on “Etsy”. Bear Jr has a lot of his Fancy Woodworking products listed on Etsy, and he could make the Frames for Her Paintings.  I told them people could send them pictures of their Pets to paint. Then Bear Jr could Custom Frame them & Contract them through “Etsy”.


Enjoy!

Bear


Desk all closed up.* 
Note: *The desk rides up & down, by controls under Right Drawer:







To Open, first Slide 2 sections of Top apart:






Then the Easel rack folds out to a position in front of the Desk.
As you can see, she is currently working on a Painting of Diesel, Their Labrador Retriever:






I tried to keep these in the order of when Bethany painted them:




















Here she got a little Fancy, with the Split Seasons:






Cute:






6-Pack:






Bear Jr & Diesel fishing:






Bear's Kitty  "Smokey":






Close-up of Smokey:






Don't tell her I posted Diesel's Painting, because she's still working on it:






Bethany said she needs to do a lot of detailing on this yet:                           
She does Outstanding "Eyes" !!!


----------



## checkdude (Mar 3, 2021)

Just wow! She has a lot of talent. Am a bit envious. My father was a great painter also. It was just a hobby for him but the details he created were  awesome. Some got it some don't. She is one of the lucky ones.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 3, 2021)

Very talented! All great paintings.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 3, 2021)

Very nice art work.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 3, 2021)

You really have some talented people in your family Bear, just beautiful paintings and desk.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2021)

checkdude said:


> Just wow! She has a lot of talent. Am a bit envious. My father was a great painter also. It was just a hobby for him but the details he created were  awesome. Some got it some don't. She is one of the lucky ones.




Thank You Dude!!
When I was in my late 30s I broke My Collar Bone playing Ball. It wasn't healing right, because it wasn't set right, so I couldn't do much for quite awhile.
I took up Oil Painting while I was down, and We thought I was doing real good.
However Bethany got better than I used to be, real fast.
As soon as I could do other things again, I quit the painting, because it was Boring as Hell compared to the other things I always did.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 3, 2021)

She has a natural talent, Bear, and that table is awesome!
When I retired November 2018 I was looking for something to fill the winter time and took some lessons in Acrylics and enjoyed it (Also you can spend 3 hours twice a month with a bunch of women and not get in trouble with the wife). The Mrs. suggested I try oils and I never looked back.
I can tell you the detail in those pet paintings is painstaking. I don't have the patience, let alone the talent. There is a serious market for pet paintings. She's lucky she has a frame-maker at her disposal. They're expensive!! I hope Bear Jr. realizes that table will have paint spots on it, not to mention that beautiful floor....
I won't step on your post with my own paintings, but I'd like to send a pic of my "studio" so folks can see just how nice her outfit is.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2021)

All very nice . Love the natural maple .


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 3, 2021)

Very nice bear and she is very talented. My wife is like that. Pick something up and master it. Me.......not so much


----------



## zwiller (Mar 3, 2021)

I am with Rich, that wood grain is just stellar.  Art work is excellent and agree on the eyes are her best.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 3, 2021)

WOW Bear!  The detail is incredible.  She's very talented.  That desk is awesome too.  Like someone said earlier, you have a very talented and skilled Family.  Big like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Very talented! All great paintings.




Thank You John!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2021)

John, both the artwork and the desk are beautiful. Lots of real talent in your family


Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 3, 2021)

She does amazing work! 

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 3, 2021)

Just outstanding art work is all I can say...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 3, 2021)

Love the desk and all the moving parts, I do a lot of custom cabinets etc. That is a great desk, i like maple.
 Now for Bethany, nothing to say but FANTASTIC, she has a great gift.
David


----------



## gary s (Mar 3, 2021)

WOW !!   Just   WOW !!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Very nice art work.



Thank You Rick!!
And for the Like.

Bear




smokerjim said:


> You really have some talented people in your family Bear, just beautiful paintings and desk.



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




smokeymose said:


> She has a natural talent, Bear, and that table is awesome!
> When I retired November 2018 I was looking for something to fill the winter time and took some lessons in Acrylics and enjoyed it (Also you can spend 3 hours twice a month with a bunch of women and not get in trouble with the wife). The Mrs. suggested I try oils and I never looked back.
> I can tell you the detail in those pet paintings is painstaking. I don't have the patience, let alone the talent. There is a serious market for pet paintings. She's lucky she has a frame-maker at her disposal. They're expensive!! I hope Bear Jr. realizes that table will have paint spots on it, not to mention that beautiful floor....
> I won't step on your post with my own paintings, but I'd like to send a pic of my "studio" so folks can see just how nice her outfit is.
> ...




Thank You Mose!!
They have so much room down there, it's easy to keep things neat.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> All very nice . Love the natural maple .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




TNJAKE said:


> Very nice bear and she is very talented. My wife is like that. Pick something up and master it. Me.......not so much



Thank You Jake!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I am with Rich, that wood grain is just stellar.  Art work is excellent and agree on the eyes are her best.



Thank You Sam!!!
Yeah, even I can't believe how good Diesel's eyes are.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



MJB05615 said:


> WOW Bear!  The detail is incredible.  She's very talented.  That desk is awesome too.  Like someone said earlier, you have a very talented and skilled Family.  Big like!



Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 4, 2021)

Oh WOW! She is great. Heck, I want the "seasons Pic". Seems the only talent I have is working hard. 
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> John, both the artwork and the desk are beautiful. Lots of real talent in your family
> 
> 
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
Appreciate that.

Bear




Brokenhandle said:


> She does amazing work!
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Just outstanding art work is all I can say...




Thank You Rider!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Love the desk and all the moving parts, I do a lot of custom cabinets etc. That is a great desk, i like maple.
> Now for Bethany, nothing to say but FANTASTIC, she has a great gift.
> David




Thank You David!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2021)

gary s said:


> WOW !!   Just   WOW !!
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Oh WOW! She is great. Heck, I want the "seasons Pic". Seems the only talent I have is working hard.
> Jim




Thank You Jim!!
Shoot---Nothing wrong with being good at working hard!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 6, 2021)

A beautiful work of craftsmanship for incredible works of art. Bear, your family has a vault of amazing talent.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> A beautiful work of craftsmanship for incredible works of art. Bear, your family has a vault of amazing talent.




Thank You Ray!!
And all I ever post about Mrs Bear is her excellent Breading of my Fish.
One day I'll have to post some bragging about her. The Woman is a "Crocheting Machine"!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2021)

B
 BigW.
 ----Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2021)

crazzycajun
 ---Thank You for the Like.


 Colin1230
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2021)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2021)

chilerelleno
 ---Thank You for the Like, Chile.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2021)

WeberBlackStoneYoder
 ---Thank You for the Like.


 IH 1026
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2021)

jaxgatorz
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2021)

Steve H
 ---


 Jabiru
 ---

Thank You for the Likes, Guys!!

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Mar 9, 2021)

that is one very special desk and the paintings are awesome!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2021)

sandyut said:


> that is one very special desk and the paintings are awesome!  thanks for sharing!



Thank You Sandy!!
They're Good Kids!
They were here this morning---Brought our Groceries----Today was Bethany's Birthday 45.  Bear Jr was 49 in January.
And Thanks for the Like.


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2021)

9
 912smoker
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Kanietonne (Dec 1, 2022)

I was actively painting 7 years ago, and I can confidently say that Bethany's workplace is also responsible for her inspiration :) I see great colors in the paintings and a great table to work at without rushing. I think, having such a table, I would also return to drawing. But I once chose graphic design, so now my workplace looks like a typical modern IT guy's den https://eurekaergonomic.com/l-shaped-desks/. Bear, you are a great carver and you have a great family! I hope to see more of Bethany's wonderful drawings.


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 1, 2022)

Such great talent, all in one family! Really impressive.


----------

